# how to encourage breeding?



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

my mum bought a breeding pair and they have no interest in the nestbox they just seem to sit on top of it. any tips would be great thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How long are their nights? Is she sure they're a bonded pair? And how long has she had them for? They need time to settle in before trying to breed, its a new place so the environment isn't safe for them yet.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Omg, that's what happened with me, they just sat on top of it, but after about 5 months mine started to poke their heads in and jump in. Yours might start a little bit earlier though, cause mine had to go on a 3hr trip and took a few months to fully settle in.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Spring and early summer are the most favorable breeding times, so it's likely that this pair will be more interested then.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh right she's had them for about a month. So do you think she should remove the nestbox for now?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would...give them a chance to settle in and truly bond and get used to their new environment. Once spring rolls around they're probably be more than ready!


----------

